# Infiniti Car Servicing Recommendation



## okla (Jan 30, 2015)

Hello All, 

I am looking for an Infiniti workshop in Dubai where I can send my car for servicing. 

I feel that Servicing at Infiniti is a bit of a rip off and was wondering if anyone can recommend a Garage that I can send my car to. 

I also think that private workshops will do an equally good job. 

Thanking you in advance.


----------



## Froglet (May 7, 2014)

Keep in mind that the resale value partly depends on where you had service done. An official dealership is more expensive, but the resale value of your car would he higher too..


----------



## okla (Jan 30, 2015)

Froglet said:


> Keep in mind that the resale value partly depends on where you had service done. An official dealership is more expensive, but the resale value of your car would he higher too..


Thanks for the reply. You are right and the warranty gets extended or something. My car is 3 years old done 60K 

But there is no transperancy:

Service Centre: Sir your back Brakes need to be changed 
Me: Really, can't we do it next time? 
Service Centre: If you wait you risk damaging the brake discs. 
Me: Come on!
Service Centre: We need to know now otherwise we'll need to keep the car overnight.


----------



## Froglet (May 7, 2014)

Check this out:

Because brake pads play a vital role in bringing your car to a safe stop, waiting too long to change your brake pads is dangerous. Lucky for you, disc brakes typically include a small piece of metal called a wear indicator. This piece of metal is attached to the brake pad that contacts the brake rotor when the pad has been worn down to a certain level. When the wear indicator grinds against the rotor, you start to hear a loud squealing noise as you apply the brakes.


----------



## Dibblington (Apr 20, 2015)

But you know when your discs are lipped by running your finger over them, you can see if they are grooved or scored just by looking at them , get your head in there and look at the pads to judge the pad wear yourself, do you really trust every word a garage says? Especially with something as obvious as brakes.


----------



## A.Abbass (Jun 28, 2014)

okla said:


> Thanks for the reply. You are right and the warranty gets extended or something. My car is 3 years old done 60K
> 
> But there is no transperancy:
> 
> ...


I don't see anything wrong with this conversation. They are pointing out something critical and you don't want to pay, apparently you will end up paying more when you replace the discs as well.

My recommendation is to stick to Infiniti, 60K car is not that old and you risk ruining your car & resale value by taking it elsewhere. If you can't afford the service try purchasing an extended full service package. They change everything for free with that.


----------

